# my horse



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been meaning to post pictures for awhile. i took one while i was at the barn today, its not great its from my cell phone. This is jewel my seven year old appy mare.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's beautiful! Looks like she's got a real good hip on her too.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Cute girl - looks like she's not missing any groceries.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe she is a cutie -- and not to big either --- i Have this thing about small horses haha

must still be warm there -- all the horses here are all fluffy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice looking horse you have there.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She's really pretty! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice appy..  ..thanks for sharing..... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

She is VERY pretty.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS! Man, I love her! I love her spots! Appys are my favorites!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL Jewel looks at foodnd gains weight. She has actually lost a few lbs. I have only been riding her a few months. Shes definatly a good size Stacey, she is only 15.2. My last horse was pushing 16.3 it was a long ways down if i fell.
beth


----------



## lovespud (Nov 3, 2009)

Apps are awesome, she's a great one! Thanks for sharing your pic. :horse:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Cute!!!


----------

